# Orient Mako XL V2



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, I have been looking at Mako's for awhile now and have just come across a Mako XL V2, can't find any online reviews of this piece and wondered if anyone had any experience of this watch

thanks


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Think they're quite new out and quite hard to get hold of but here's some speculation specifications!!

Mechanical Movement: ORIENT NEW caliber F67 Made in Japan

Self-winding & Hand-winding movement

22 jewels

21600/hour vibrations

Second hand halt mechanism

One-way Rotating Bezel

Stainless steel case

Band: Urethane strap

Screw caseback, Screwed-down crown

Water resistant: 200m

Diameter 46mm / 48mm with crown

Just sold a Mako XL which was a great watch for the cash, supposedly the V2 is even better. Good luck with your search and if you purchase one post some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I couldn't find out any more than Toddy, but here's a pic of the XL V2....


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

For me it doesn't look as nice as the original XL.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well I couldn't find out any more than Toddy, but here's a pic of the XL V2....


 Just bought one off the bay  cost £170 which seems pretty reasonable to me?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

odyseus10 said:


> Just bought one off the bay  cost £170 which seems pretty reasonable to me?


 A review will be required when it arrives, Ody.... :thumbsup:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Indeed plus some decent photo's...


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orient Diver Sporty Automatic FAC09003B0 Men's Watch

This arrived a few days ago and it's a very nice looking Divers watch.

I particularily like the blend of Rose Gold for the Chapter ring, hands and lume buckets with polished Stainless steel case.
The bezel is black with a glass coating giving it a polished look (I'm not sure how robust this will be though)

It is a large watch measuring 46mm across the bezel with 24mm lug centres. 
Lume is good (not quite as good as Seiko's but retains it's glow well and is easily read in the early hours)
The quality of the watch is excellent, it's solidly made and well finished.

I would definately recommend this watch to others. Cost me £169 inc

Features:

Stainless Steel Case
Silicon Strap
Automatic Movement
Caliber: F6724
Mineral Crystal
Black Dial
Luminous Hands And Markers
Unidirectional Rotating Bezel
Date Display
Screw Down Crown
Solid Case Back
Buckle Clasp 
200M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 46mm
Approximate Case Thickness: 13mm


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

A lot of watch for the money looks far more expensive to me,wouldn't mind one


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's definitely very well made but it is a big watch to be sure. It was quite hard to find although CreationWatches sell it for £141 (although you may or may not get hit with import taxes)


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I have been browsing there website,varying reviews,have you used them or know if they are trustworthy.

its a lovely watch


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Creationwatches are trustworthy and use DHL which is quick, As I said, you may get stung for customs charges. I bought mine on eBay for about £169  Dutyfreeisland was even cheaper at £124 but out of stock


----------

